# Booking at SSR question



## 3kids4me (Mar 30, 2008)

When you book at SSR, can you book a particular section at the time that you book?  (Sorry, don't know much about the process.)

If so, what section would be closest to the transportation?

Thanks!

Sharon


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 30, 2008)

No, you can not book a guaranteed view or section. You can put in a request at the time of reservation, but you still may not get the view/section you want.  

I have stayed at SSR about 10 times in the last two years and has always gotten my requested view. Maybe I am lucky or not picking the hard to get rooms.


----------



## icydog (Apr 2, 2008)

SSR is such a large resort your requests should be allowed. However, with OKW, I have had numerous problems getting what I asked for. I have simple needs, non bus stop, no playgrounds or pools next to my villa, and a high floor with an elevator, if possible.


----------

